

Python source code search engine - purui
http://code.feicall.com/codes

======
viraptor
Hmmm.... Either empty responses, or "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of
536870912 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 537587808 bytes) in Unknown on
line 0". What is it actually supposed to do? Is it for looking for projects?
or code in the projects?

Edit: Ah - it searches the Python's source, not any Python source... not very
clear when looking at the page. Not very multi-client safe either - sometimes
you get completion for something that you didn't write for some reason (just
started writing 'push' and got completion with ' _to_ ken, _to_ kenize, ...')

~~~
purui
Thanks for feedback. What browser are you using?

~~~
viraptor
FF 3.5.5 currently

------
j_baker
Erm... this has to be a mistake:
<http://code.feicall.com/codes/search/import%20sys>

A search for import sys that doesn't return any results? That _has_ to be a
bug. :-)

~~~
purui
the "search" algorithm is pretty dumb now, it only looks for functions and
classes. I'll make it smarter. Type sys and wait for auto complete, it should
give you thousands of results.

